# How would you model and paint Sons of Medusa?



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I recently read the background on the Sons of Medusa and iv got to say I loved it, the Whole idea of extremist Iron Hands, more mistrusted by other Chapters and even parts of the Mechanicum then their original chapter, the duality in their relationship with the Mechanicum and I also like the sound of them been founded in very special and unique way.

Im interested in creating a small force of them to accompany my Iron Hands into battle.

Now my question is; What would the best method be for painting there green armour?

Im also thinking about creating to force solely out of Forgeworld kits, I want to buy Mk3-5 armour, the different bolter marks, pre-heresy special and heavy weapons and a hell of alot of the character upgrade kits and mix and match all of them.

How does all that sound?

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sons_of_Medusa


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not sure how much pre-Heresy armor they'd have. The Iron Hands seem like the types who'd mothball the older patterns in favor of the newest, most technologically-advanced marks. I'd be trying to make an army wholly in Mk VIII suits, if it were me, I think. However, it's totally up to you as to how you build your army, so if you want to have mk III-V suits form the basis of the army, go for it!

So for the green... I'd start with a basecoat of Caliban Green after a black undercoat. I'd then add layers of Warpstone Glow, and then a wash of Biel Tan Green. Then, a layer of Warboss Green. I'd then add edge highlights with Moot Green. I'd tie it all together with a glaze of Waywatcher Green. 

For the white, I'd start from a black undercoat, and do a basecoat of Russ Grey, then a layer of Fenrisian Grey, and then a layer of White Scar (as opposed to Ceramite White, which doesn't flow very well, I've found.) 

Then, just paint the parts you want to be black with black, and add edge highlights of Dawnstone, a wash of black, and then a finer edge highlight of Dawnstone.

You'll also need some metallics for the silver areas, and a dark red and a light red for the helmet lens.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for tips.
As to the armour id assume theyd have plenty off older Marks and it be easy anyway for them to maintain more so then other chapters, plus it look really cool lol.

Well thats alot of new green paint to buy, i still havnt used the new paints yet either.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It says they have a reputation for scavenging as well as already having gear above the standard level for astartes. They also have a forgeship that can make Dreadnought chassis.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Ill also when iv got the right bits do the Medusa Character from the Badab War part 2, Vaylund Cal, who is a master of the forge so i can have my many dreads, and yep scavengers is right so a miss match of armour would work well. 

Cheers Words_of_truth id forgotten about the scavenging part.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I would of liked if their views where a bit less extreme than the Iron Hands rather than more extreme, I was contemplating writing about a Iron Hand successor whose first Chapter Master was Bion Henricos who got along with humans during the crusades.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Altered thread title, as discussion is on equipment as well as paint choice.


----------

